# IKEA Bookcases/Shelving Units as snake racks



## meandthee (Nov 16, 2009)

Hello, i made a snake rack not long ago but wasn't too good as it was my first time. So i have been looking for a proper snake rack but i cant seem to find one at a reasonable price (what people believe is a reasonable price will differ from person to person). Anyway i saw somebody had made one from an IKEA wardrobe, so i went and had a look at stuff there. 

I wanted to make a lidless rack but as i am using 9l RUBS for my little royals they were a tad too long for the shelves i found on a bookcase, i think it is lol. So i decided to make it with lids on and bought the black/brown one and a couple of extra shelves and its perfect, all for £48.

Ill put pics on tomorrow.


----------

